# Jetty Update



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

DNR popped a couple people at the north jetty this week. They're gonna keep an eye out down there and weed out the bad guys for us

Kudos to DNR:beer:


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank God !
About time.
Thanks!


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

What did they get em for?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

undersize spanish


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice! you think your call to your friend had anything to do with it?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

heck ya!!!
It had everything to do with it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The Skink said:


> DNR popped a couple people at the north jetty this week. They're gonna keep an eye out down there and weed out the bad guys for us
> 
> Kudos to DNR:beer:


Good.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

The Skink said:


> heck ya!!!
> It had everything to do with it


thats awesome steve. good job man.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## dangie704 (Jun 4, 2009)

is the north jetty a far walk like the one at huntington state park


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

dangie704 said:


> is the north jetty a far walk like the one at huntington state park


maybe half a mile at most?
nowhere as long as the huntington walk


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*North Jetty*

Where do you park and how do you get there that makes it so short? My knees are shot and I just can't make it far.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Bubbasales said:


> Where do you park and how do you get there that makes it so short? My knees are shot and I just can't make it far.


not the best of desriptins but before the gate at garden city heading south, theres a parking lot on the west about 500 feet away from the gate and beach access across


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bubbasales said:


> Where do you park and how do you get there that makes it so short? My knees are shot and I just can't make it far.


i think that the road that you park on is actually called dolphin street. i could be wrong, but, like bluefish said, its on the right just before you get to the gate. then if you walk down the road to the gate, there is an access right there.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> i think that the road that you park on is actually called dolphin street. i could be wrong, but, like bluefish said, its on the right just before you get to the gate. then if you walk down the road to the gate, there is an access right there.


If you park there you can also walk 3 houses to the north. There's an easy beach access there. just an easy walk over the dune line.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a LONG walk to the jetty from that parking area.


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*Easiest or best*

I've been on here long enough to know not to ask this question, but hey, I'm stupid. If you guys had you choice, which one would you walk to and why. The north jetty or HB jetty which I'm assuming is the south jetty? Thank you all for your myriad of answers that I am about to get. And I know, I'm a fisherman too, and we all have our own ideas and "special" quirks. I'm just tired of hauling my swollen legs and bad knees to somewhere and not doing too good. I live in Longs, and I'd rather surf than pier, cause there ain't nothin like it.





The Skink said:


> If you park there you can also walk 3 houses to the north. There's an easy beach access there. just an easy walk over the dune line.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

That decision depends on what fish i'm targeting. Sheepies, Mackerel, Cobia, ....I'll make the big walk to the South jetty.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

its a long walk either way, but, the walk to the north jetty is a little shorter so i usually fish that one if im wanting to hit up one of the jetties.


----------

